# Looking for a woodworking class



## Handymom (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a woodworking class near Wichita, KS. I don't think they are done through vocational ed with the school system anymore. I have some beginner/intermediate experience but need lots of instruction about precision, project design, etc.
Thanks to a few LJs I've found the Sunflower Woodworking Guild in Wichita, KS and will gain a lot from there but would like an official class with a project, etc.
Thanks


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Wichita area technical college


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

It might be a little bit of a drive but the Woodcraft in Kansas City KS has a very nice classroom and they offer classes on a regular basis. I was just passing through but they looked to be set up for several types of classes. If you log on to www.Woodcraft.com and search for a store near you, I'd bet you'd find something. I would also try Rockler but I don't know where in KS there might be one. Same thing though www.Rockler.com.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I've been tossing around the idea of teaching again. Send me a note about what you are wanting to build, and I'll think about whether I could help you out. There isn't any course work in the area. Marc Adams' School in Indianapolis is where I went to learn some things. I can't do the teaching time for free though, I'm living off what I make in the shop.

If you are looking for a one day seminar, Woodcraft is your best bet. If you are looking for a 20-30 minute presentation, a woodworking guild might be your thing. But, if you really want to use your hands, the options in Kansas are very limited.

if you think that might be an option, send me a note and we can discuss it more,
M


----------



## Handymom (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Yes KC is a little far unless it's just a one day thing. I'd really like to get some hands on instruction.


----------



## Zimba (Nov 27, 2012)

Karen,

I'm in Wichita also and looking for the same help. Did you find anything? Thank you. Zimba


----------



## Handymom (Apr 25, 2009)

Zimba- No I haven't. I did join the Sunflower Woodworkers Guild for a short time. It's a nice group that meets monthly and shares projects, etc. You might check them out.


----------



## Millworks (Aug 4, 2015)

Zimba or Hanymom. Did either of you find anything in Wichita besides the Guild? I joined just to ask you guys. I can't send personal messages until I post 4 more times. However, I you can message me that would be great.


----------



## Lisa24 (Apr 19, 2016)

I realize I'm a bit late, but has anyone found any woodworking classes? I joined this site because I can't find anything in or near Wichita Kansas. It seems like there's a wide open market for those with the knowledge and are looking to earn extra cash. As for me, I would just like the education and guidance. Please let me know if anyone has any information or leads. ☺


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I offered my shop years ago but no takers. I thought this would give some a chance to see if they really have the itch to get involved and meet a few people I work in Kansas city but live 40 minutes west of KC. I didn't find much in Kansas city in the way of woodworking but there is a place advertised on Craigslist stating "woodworkers wanted" in the tool section but this would probably still be too far…. I tried the Lee's Summit guild but they don't seem to care for professionals…..


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out Burt's Barn. Directions to site and contact info are in any of the monthly guild newsletter.
Or look me up at this month's Guild meeting (Tuesday 26 Apr.evening)and I'll introduce to Burt.

slim


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Check out Pittsburg State University wood technology. Years ago they offered summer woodworking courses. The 4 year program is nationally recognized.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

Have you checked to see if there are any woodworking clubs or guilds in your area. May not be formal education but I have learned a bunch from my local club


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> I realize I m a bit late, but has anyone found any woodworking classes? I joined this site because I can t find anything in or near Wichita Kansas. It seems like there s a wide open market for those with the knowledge and are looking to earn extra cash. As for me, I would just like the education and guidance. Please let me know if anyone has any information or leads. ☺
> 
> - Lisa24


2 things in WIchita that are simple/inexpensive.

There is a Makers Group - - "Make ICT". Mike manages the woodshop which has top notch equipment. they also have laser cutters/engravers, 3d printing, computers, and metal working/welding as well.
http://makeict.org/

Second, The Sunflower guild (MIke is the treasurer) does monthly programs, followed by a "saturday shop group" called Burt's Barn. It is informal, and meets each saturday following the monthly program.

Next meeting of the guild is April 26… so Burts Barn you can try out and see - this coming Saturday.
http://www.sunflowerwoodworkers.org/knothole/

Burt's Barn: current project at Burt's barn is fingerjoints 1st Saturday after our guild meeting. Last month was Circle jigs. The morning is dedicated to a project meanwhile, in the afternoon the focus is on problem-solving.
Everyone is welcome and there is no cost.


----------

